# I lost a good friend today.



## farmy (May 22, 2009)

One of the first horses I ever got up close and personal with died today. Her name was Pog and she was approx. 30 years old and a TB. We rescued her several years ago from a starvation case and she had the sweetest disposition of any horse I ever met. 

   I am going to miss her and so are her friends horse, cow, goat and human alike. She was such a sweet sweet girl.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## reinbeau (May 22, 2009)

That's very sad, I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

sorry that you lost your best friend.


----------



## Thewife (May 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Little Cow (May 22, 2009)

I'm sorry.  It's hard to lose the good old ones.  You gave her a good life and a respectful death.


----------



## Chirpy (May 23, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost Pog.   That's really hard.  I'm glad she was with you for her last few years.


----------



## jettesunn05 (May 23, 2009)

I am so very sorry.  I am glad she had a good home!


----------



## farmy (May 24, 2009)

thanks everyone. I dont know if anyone else has had this happen but, here it always seems one comes and then one leaves.

 Its so strange, when I lost my old farm dog Max, who was the absolute love of my life, I was devastated, but then a dog I had saved from death row 4 years earlier came back into my life. 

Now this week on Thursday, we get Chalkie, who is an all white donkey that our neighbors owned and I fell in love with. They ended up wanting to get rid of him so we took him. And then on Friday I lose Pog. 

Its weird how life works out like that, not that anyone is a replacement for the other, but that the good old ones hold on until they know its o.k. to go.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 24, 2009)

I've had that happen. 

Good luck with  your new donkey!


----------



## mousejockey (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow... so sorry


----------

